
How to build a double-arm barn door tracker (2001) - Tomte
http://education.jlab.org/tracker/
======
foxyv
I've been meaning to do this for my 14 inch reflector. The Dobsonian mount is
totally inadequate.

------
maxxxxx
Wouldn't this be a perfect project for a 3D printer these days?

